# Day Trip to Temple( No I' m not Jewish)



## Bob Dylan (Sep 23, 2020)

After 6 months of basically leaving the Apartment just to pick up needed Supplies, today Wed 9/23, I booked a RT Value ticket ( $15/ Double Day Points)on #22-#21-#421from Austin to Temple, my favorite Day trip spot in Texas.

I boarded #22 only a few minutes Late in Austin, along with about 10 other folks, all wearing Masks and Social Distanced.

The consist was the usual #22 one with a P-42, Transdorm, Revenue Sleeper, CCC/Sleeper Lounge, Sightseer Lounge and 3 Coaches, with the 3rd One Closed off.

The Diner/ Lounge was already finished with Breakfast( usually Last Call is in Austin).The Cafe was closed for the LSAs meal break.

We ran into a couple of 5-10 minute delays due to UP Freights, which is common on this route.

Arrived into Taylor about 30 minutes down where 6 people boarded into Coach.

I walked the Train and found that there were 54 people aboard, including 12 in the Sleeper.I didnt know any of the OBS, but both Conductors were Old Timers and Friends.

For the first time in many years of riding this route, there were wasnt anyone heading to Chicago, with St. Louis being the farthest destination on the train out of Taylor.

There was plenty of Social Distancing in the Coaches and everyone had on face coverings!

In the Sightseer Lounge the Downstairs tables were Closed, all purchases had to be brought Upstairs or taken to your seat.

Upon arrival, only 22 minutes down, I noticed that the New Platform, Fencing and Construction around the Station was FINALLY Finished after several years of a mess around this Jewel of an ex-Santa Fe Station.

4 peoplr boarded in Coach in Temple, and the Baggage, as is usual now, was loaded/unloaded in the Coach/Bag Car. 

I told the ex- Agent Charity, now one of the Route Mansgement hello, and and one of the Austin agents was on duty, which is usual when the regulars arent on duty.

I then headed off for Lunch @ one of my favorite Mom and Pops, the Bird Creek Burger Company a few blocks from the Station.

(to be contd/ sorry no pics)


----------



## SanAntonioClyde (Sep 23, 2020)

Did this trip last Monday. similar results. toured the Museum at station, very nice. Temple has done an amazing job with new Santa Fe Plaza which has station and museum as centerpiece.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 23, 2020)

Part II:

After a delicious Lunch of a Bison Burger with Mushrooms,Ceddar Cheese and Grilled Onions, washed down with a Diet Coke( No Pepsi! Coke!), I was too full for the desert I craved, a Slice of Chocolate Bourbon Pecan Pie!

Everyone was wearing Masks on the Streets,and as they entered Businesses, and all the Cafe Staff were masked including the Cooks!( a City Requirement OKd, but not ordered by the Governor).

I then took a stroll around the Downtown which is coming back to life after years of decay when everything moved to the burbs.

Lots of New Businesses open, repurposed Classic Buildings, and signs of Life that werent there a Year ago.

I walked over to the wonderful City Library where I usually wait for #21 to arrive.

It is Open, but you are only allowed to stay for 1 Hour, and there are no Chairs,Tables,Periodicals or Computers available for use by Visitors, only Book Check Out/In.

So I took a stroll around the Residential part of the City closest to downtown where lots of the Classic Old Homes have been remodeled and once again the Pride of the City.

Beautiful Parks too, and with all the recent rain in this area, everything is Green and Flowers are still blooming.

I then stopped @ the Dollar Store for a Diet Coke and an Ice Cream on the way to the Station and enjoyed sitting in the Park by the Station as the Sun peeked thru the Clouds on this 65 degree Fall Day. ( I was wearing Jeans and Long Sleeve Shirt for the first time since March!)

I read my current book( a Spy Thriller) for about an hour as BNSF and UP Freights came and went by the Station.

#21/#421 was showing on time out of Ft. Worth, so I then went into the Rail Museum located upstairs in the Station and enjoyed looking @ all the Historical things located there from the Santa Fe and Katy RR Days( there used to be a Harvey House next door to the Station) and the History of Temple.

It was now 4pm, so I went downstairs, went to the Amtrak Waiting Room and settled in to await arrival of #21/#421 Right on Time @ 443PM.

I talked with the Agent about the upcoming 3 days a week Schedules for LD Trains, he said that the TPL Station would be Closed on Thursdays, and that Staff Hours would be cut, and that there would be no Connections from the Eagle to other LD Trains on most days, but no-one was losing their job here!( unfortunately not True in other Stations and on the Trains  ).

Boarding the usual consist( 6 other folks boarded), I said hello to another Conductor Friend, then proceeded to the Sightseer Lounge where I met 2 Train Friends that had boarded in Bloomington/ Normal on the way to LA on a Great Circular Trip to/from the NW.

AU Member JayPea and his Uncle, who I had meet on #21 before ( JayPea is an AU friend I met @ the Seattle Gathering in 2011), were waiting in the Lounge and we discussed their Trip, as well as what was going on in the World, as we rolled down the Tracks towards Taylor.

There was a group of Amish Folks in the Lounge heading fof Mexico for Medical treatment, and the Conductor told me there were around 100 people on the Train, which surprised me. My friends said the Sleeper was almost Full!!

We briefly pulled onto a siding for a UP Freight headed North, then resumed the trip into the Taylor ( Best Brisket in Texas!!!)stop, right on time @ 535pm.( 2 Spots, 1 for the Sleeper, 1 fof the Coaches).

We then Highballed towards Austin, rolled thru Hutto and Roundrock, the ever growing Bedroom towns North of Austin.

Rolling down Mo-Pac Blvd( the Old Mo-Pac Tracks since 1881) with Traffic on both sides of the Train, we pulled into the Austin @ 635pm, Right on Time.

Saying goodbye to my friends, who headed for the Diner/Sleeper Lounge for their Last Call Dinner Seating, I noticed that about 10 people were waiting to board the Train, since on #421/#422 Days ( 3 times a Week)there's more traffic here.( and only 7 days till the Daily LD Trains go away, hopefully temporarily).

I jumped in my car, rolled off into the notorious Austin Rush Hour Traffic, but since I only live 2 Miles from the Station, was home by 700PM, and ready to have a Light Supper and watch the Celtics and Heat play Game 4 of the NBA Eastern Semi- Finals.

All in all, a really nice Day trip, now I'll have to just read about others trips on AU and other Forums, and Dream about future Trips when Better Days come along! All-A- Board!!!


----------



## jiml (Sep 24, 2020)

You should have gotten the pie "to go". It sounds delicious.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 24, 2020)

jiml said:


> You should have gotten the pie "to go". It sounds delicious.


Yep, I've had it all over, New Orleans does it best,( the City of New Orleans used to have it in the Diner)but it's all good!


----------



## Qapla (Sep 24, 2020)

It's a shame the train doesn't go to Waco


----------



## Mystic River Dragon (Sep 24, 2020)

Bob Dylan said:


> Part II:
> 
> After a delicious Lunch of a Bison Burger with Mushrooms,Ceddar Cheese and Grilled Onions, washed down with a Diet Coke( No Pepsi! Coke!), I was too full for the desert I craved, a Slice of Chocolate Bourbon Pecan Pie!
> 
> ...



What a wonderful day out, Jim!  I’m so glad you got to do it, and also that you got to visit with JayPea and his uncle.


----------



## Dakota 400 (Sep 24, 2020)

I'm a bit envious. An Amtrak Day trip from Dayton to Indianapolis, Columbus, Cincinnati, Cleveland, or Toledo would be a fun thing to do.


----------



## flitcraft (Sep 24, 2020)

A great report on what must have been a most welcome respite from being a Pandemica shut-in! Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## JayPea (Sep 24, 2020)

Jim, I feel honored that your first journey in the pandemic era was shared with us! I'm sure my uncle feels the same! Great to catch up with you! Glad your trip was enjoyable. Thanks to the UP we will be about 2 hrs and 15 minutes late into El Paso. I tried looking for your cradle in Alpine but didn't see it!!!! Both sleepers were full; no social distancing in the diners as a result. But many ate in their rooms or took to go orders plus meal times spread out so I didn't feel unsafe in the diner.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 24, 2020)

JayPea said:


> Jim, I feel honored that your first journey in the pandemic era was shared with us! I'm sure my uncle feels the same! Great to catch up with you! Glad your trip was enjoyable. Thanks to the UP we will be about 2 hrs and 15 minutes late into El Paso. I tried looking for your cradle in Alpine but didn't see it!!!! Both sleepers were full; no social distancing in the diners as a result. But many ate in their rooms or took to go orders plus meal times spread out so I didn't feel unsafe in the diner.


Thanks Jeff, it was great seeing yall again!

No wonder the Fares were so High for this Route, as we know,having the Sleepers Full makes the Buckets Zoom to the top!( Good News/ Bad News)

Hope the rest of the trip goes smooth, getting into LAX Later than O-Dark Thirty is good!

Let us know if Philippe is Open!!


----------



## JayPea (Sep 25, 2020)

Bob Dylan said:


> Thanks Jeff, it was great seeing yall again!
> 
> No wonder the Fares were so High for this Route, as we know,having the Sleepers Full makes the Buckets Zoom to the top!( Good News/ Bad News)
> 
> ...




Jim, Philippe is open, however: it doesn't open until 10 AM and not open for inside dining. It does have an outdoor dining section.

Despite UP's interference, we got into LA only half an hour late. Now in the Metro Lounge.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 25, 2020)

JayPea said:


> Jim, Philippe is open, however: it doesn't open until 10 AM and not open for inside dining. It does have an outdoor dining section.
> 
> Despite UP's interference, we got into LA only half an hour late. Now in the Metro Lounge.


Thanks! Hope the Starlight trip goes well, even without the PPC it's still a great route!


----------



## v v (Sep 25, 2020)

Thanks Jim, felt we were there sharing it with you. Never seen a trip report of yours before, you should write more.

See you sometime, on the...


----------

